# PA Mountain Cabin & Bears (Redid Pictures)



## Bearcarver (Jun 28, 2017)

*PA Mountain Cabin & Bears*


*I figured you guys would enjoy this story & the Pics, so I rounded them up:*

About 30 years ago, my Buddy “Barry” decided to build a Cabin on his land on the top of a little Mountain in Potter County, PA.
He already owned the land, and he had one of those little Travel Trailers like Lucy & Ricky used to have, and he had it parked there for years, only using it for hunting trips. This thing was so small, you’d stick the key in the front door & break the back window with the key!!!
He used to go up there (5 hours one way) every weekend. He cut all his own trees down for the logs to build this Cabin, using mainly a Pickup Truck, a come-along, a Chainsaw, and an old girlfriend. He de-barked all the logs by hand & stacked them into a rectangle that looked like a 28’ X 32’ Horse corral.
Then he asked me how to build a Gambrel Roof, because he wanted a big loft for a bedroom & storage. I designed a Gambrel Roof structure that would be made of Rough Cut Hemlock Boards (From a local lumber mill, and could be notched with a chainsaw, so all the rafter pieces would snap together with the Purlins & the Ridge Pole. It worked Great, and the first Winter was spent pretty much as a big corral with half of a roof structure on it.
The following Spring 3 of us went up for 2 weekends & got the roof all plywooded any shingled.
Barry pretty much did the rest himself, like flooring, porches, and a lot of Chinking between the big spaces between the logs.
It took a couple years, but he got it done, and added a bedroom addition, some outbuildings, a balcony, etc, etc in the years that followed.
So he used it as a Weekend Hunting & Fishing Cabin for about 15 years, until he retired from Bethlehem Steel, where I had worked with him for 20 years.
Then he decided to move up there permanently, so he added Running Water, Indoor plumbing & a Septic System about 10 years ago, and has been living there with the Bears ever since. He’s in his Mid-70s now, but he still loves it up there. LOL—Has a new girlfriend now too.

I only see him a couple times a year, mostly when Mrs Bear does his Income Taxes for him.
Most times he comes down, I smoke a Prime Rib & he goes Nuts!!

So below are some Pics I rounded up—Hope you all enjoy them!!


Bear



Barry’s Hand Built Cabin, turned into retirement home:







Winter View:






Another shot:






Closeup of Front door & Sign "Backwoodsman's Bailiwick":






Living Room—Only shot I got of inside:






Neighbors Dropped in:






Big-un:






Party Time:






Acrobat:






You Talkin’ to Me???






Nap Time:






Family Meeting with Triplets:






Nothing like Quadruplets!!






Exercise Drill—Get up there!!






OK, lets go, get over here---Time to leave!!






We’re out of here too!!


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 28, 2017)

Bear, that's the best thing I've read anywhere in months.  Thanks for sharing.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My wife is going to love this!


----------



## gary s (Jun 28, 2017)

Nice !!  Thanks for sharing. Nice work on the cabin Looks great, love the bear pics  Question though ?  Which one was you !!!    LOL

Gary


----------



## shoebe (Jun 28, 2017)

Nice looking spread, thanks for posting...


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 28, 2017)

Boy, what a great place to retire!

Even a Florida boy can appreciate the beauty & solitude up there!

Al


----------



## link (Jun 28, 2017)

Bear, that is pretty awesome! Thank you for sharing that. Gives me hope for retirement one day.

Link


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 28, 2017)

Noboundaries said:


> Bear, that's the best thing I've read anywhere in months.  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You!!

I knew you guys would like this. It is pretty Neat !!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


gary s said:


> Nice !!  Thanks for sharing. Nice work on the cabin Looks great, love the bear pics  Question though ?  Which one was you !!!    LOL
> 
> Gary


Thank You Gary!!

I'd probably be the Lazy one getting ready to take a Nap!!

Bear


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 28, 2017)

Bear , Great post and pictures, I used to hunt out of Austin in Potter Co. for years and love that area ! point


----------



## b-one (Jun 28, 2017)

Nice cabin and pics! We're hoping to see a few bears on vacation this year in the mountains of North Carolina.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 29, 2017)

Shoebe said:


> Nice looking spread, thanks for posting...


Thanks !!

I showed Barry the comments & he said Thanks Too!!

Bear


SmokinAl said:


> Boy, what a great place to retire!
> 
> Even a Florida boy can appreciate the beauty & solitude up there!
> 
> Al


Thanks Al !!

It's always Great up there, and the air seems so fresh!!

Having the Bears so close is a little scary, but he's used to it.

Bear


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jun 29, 2017)

Like the purple outhouse.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 29, 2017)

link said:


> Bear, that is pretty awesome! Thank you for sharing that. Gives me hope for retirement one day.
> 
> Link


Thanks Link!

I actually feel safer with my Chainsawn Bears than with Barry's Real Bears!!!

Bear


CrazyMoon said:


> Bear , Great post and pictures, I used to hunt out of Austin in Potter Co. for years and love that area ! point


Thanks CM !!

Austin is actually the town in his address, but he's way back in the sticks!!

It's really nice there!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## mowin (Jun 29, 2017)

Bear, thanks for sharing the pics and the history of the cabin. Think its so cool that he built it himself, and has enjoyed it all these yrs. Thumbs Up. Thumbs Up. Thumbs Up


----------



## mikeymjr23 (Jun 29, 2017)

There's a reason they call Potter "God's Country". That is a beautiful spread he has there. 

I'll admit, I turned a slight shade of green while looking at these.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 29, 2017)

Looks like a great place to live retirement.  

He done great work.  Alot of hard work.


----------



## lancep (Jun 29, 2017)

Wow! That looks like quite the spot. Am I the only one wondering what one of those bears would taste like after bathing in some hickory for a few??


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 29, 2017)

Beautiful place and location.  That's my idea of a retirement home, except for the snow--I've already had 68 years of snow, thank you.  But its sure easy to see why he never sold that property.

Great post John.  Thank you.

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 30, 2017)

b-one said:


> Nice cabin and pics! We're hoping to see a few bears on vacation this year in the mountains of North Carolina.


Thanks!

Hope you get to see some!!

Bear


atomicsmoke said:


> Like the purple outhouse.


LOL---I saw that, but the next pic doesn't have that lighting problem.

Bear


mowin said:


> Bear, thanks for sharing the pics and the history of the cabin. Think its so cool that he built it himself, and has enjoyed it all these yrs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL---Barry was Relentless!! From the day he started, he only missed 12 weekends in 2 years. He drove up there 92 out of 104 weekends!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 30, 2017)

mikeymjr23 said:


> There's a reason they call Potter "God's Country". That is a beautiful spread he has there.
> 
> I'll admit, I turned a slight shade of green while looking at these.


Exactly!!

I always hated that it was so far from my home.

Although I live in the middle of the woods, it's not Potter County.

Bear


c farmer said:


> Looks like a great place to live retirement.
> 
> He done great work.  Alot of hard work.


Oh yeah---He really worked hard on that place!!

Bear


----------



## remsr (Jun 30, 2017)

Nice story Bear and great pictures, wow! Lots of bears. 

Randy,


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 1, 2017)

LanceP said:


> Wow! That looks like quite the spot. Am I the only one wondering what one of those bears would taste like after bathing in some hickory for a few??


Thanks Lance!!

And you're not alone---As long as they aren't too old & tough they taste great, although I haven't had any myself for years.

Bear


GaryHibbert said:


> Beautiful place and location.  That's my idea of a retirement home, except for the snow--I've already had 68 years of snow, thank you.  But its sure easy to see why he never sold that property.
> 
> Great post John.  Thank you.
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary !!

Yup It's neat there, & Barry loves it.

He had a few divorces & lost a couple homes & cars, but he always managed to keep his Potter County property.

I'm with you---I got my 69th Winter coming up.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 1, 2017)

REMSR said:


> Nice story Bear and great pictures, wow! Lots of bears.
> 
> Randy,


Thanks Randy!!

Yup---He's been having Bears come there way back, even before he built the Cabin.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 26, 2019)

*PICS Re-Installed !*

After talking about "Pennsy Black Bears" here yesterday, I searched until I found this Thread.
I found ALL of the Pics were gone from the Changeover last year.
So I dug them all out & reposted them for those who never saw them before.

Enjoy,

Bear


----------



## sandyut (Jun 26, 2019)

Amazing!!!  Love the cabin and the neighbors.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 26, 2019)

sandyut said:


> Amazing!!!  Love the cabin and the neighbors.




Yup---Great place to Hang Out !!

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 26, 2019)

nice bear, I thought it's peaceful where I live, I bet that's even more. I could retire to that.


----------



## clifish (Jun 26, 2019)

Nice cabin and pics!  I am putting up a house in the NE Poconos (Pike Cty) and I am sure I will see the black bear up there as well as waking up to 20 deer on the driveway.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 27, 2019)

clifish said:


> Nice cabin and pics!  I am putting up a house in the NE Poconos (Pike Cty) and I am sure I will see the black bear up there as well as waking up to 20 deer on the driveway.




Thank You!!
Pike County???
That's Great !
Pike County was my Hunting & Fishing stomping grounds all of my life.
It's one of the Greatest Bear Counties in PA, because of all the Swamps.
Where abouts in Pike are you building?

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 27, 2019)

Bear your part of the USA is so darn beautiful!

Pretty jealous of your friend and that winter shot is some thing right out of a dream of the perfect winter setting!


----------



## clifish (Jun 27, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You!!
> Pike County???
> That's Great !
> Pike County was my Hunting & Fishing stomping grounds all of my life.
> ...


Lackawaxen, in the Masthope Community.  I had a house there 8 years ago, sold it after 3 years.  My parents have since retired up there and we visit often.  My kids grew up skiing at Big Bear in the community.  It might be a first step retirement house for us...all depends where my kids end up.  My son is a senior at Keene state in NH and my daughter wants to look down south for college.  Maybe we will split time in PA and NC???  Would still work out cheaper living in both those states than living here on Long Island.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 27, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Bear your part of the USA is so darn beautiful!
> 
> Pretty jealous of your friend and that winter shot is some thing right out of a dream of the perfect winter setting!




Thank You Tom!
However last I checked it's pretty Beautiful in WI too!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 27, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Tom!
> However last I checked it's pretty Beautiful in WI too!!
> And Thanks for the Like.
> 
> Bear



It is! But I think every one always forgets how nice their own area is!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 27, 2019)

clifish said:


> Lackawaxen, in the Masthope Community.  I had a house there 8 years ago, sold it after 3 years.  My parents have since retired up there and we visit often.  My kids grew up skiing at Big Bear in the community.  It might be a first step retirement house for us...all depends where my kids end up.  My son is a senior at Keene state in NH and my daughter wants to look down south for college.  Maybe we will split time in PA and NC???  Would still work out cheaper living in both those states than living here on Long Island.




We had a Cabin, when I was a Kid, along Saw Creek, off 402, but I fished Trout in all of Pike County & most of Wayne, like Saw Creek, Red Rock Run, Pine Flats, Beaver Run, Browns, Little Bushkill, Shohola, Little Equinunk, Dyeberry, etc, etc.
I fished Lackawaxen too, but never did real good there. We used to call it "Lack-of-Action". But I made up for it catching lots of Shad in the Lackawaxen Pool of the Delaware River, by "Zane Grey". Boy I could tell you stories about that area of PA. Ahhh Memories!!

Bear


----------



## clifish (Jun 27, 2019)

yeah we call it losthope in lackofaction PA as well.  I plan to put the fly rod to use when we are up there.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 28, 2019)

clifish said:


> yeah we call it losthope in lackofaction PA as well.  I plan to put the fly rod to use when we are up there.




If you want to try a Great place, not far from there Lackawaxen, take Rt 6 to Shohola Lake.
I used to fish that a lot before they damned the Shohola Creek & made the Lake.
So go to the North side of the lake, where it crosses Rt 6.
Then find a way down to the Creek on both side of Rt 6. It's pretty steep on both sides on the bridge, but there should be paths going down. I used to like the North side of the bridge better.
Keep an eye open for snakes.

Bear


----------



## clifish (Jun 28, 2019)

Awesome - Thanks will look into it.  So what I am looking out for,  timber rattlers and copperheads?


----------



## FlyFishinX2 (Jun 28, 2019)

Awesome cabin!! I've lived in PA all my life, have a cabin of my own in Sullivan county and used to dream of retiring there but lately I've grown weary of the gray sky that's plagued us for the last couple years and have been longing for the sun!

I'm most likely retiring in Dunedin, Fla


----------



## FlyFishinX2 (Jun 28, 2019)

clifish said:


> yeah we call it losthope in lackofaction PA as well.  I plan to put the fly rod to use when we are up there.



I cross the Lackawaxen(sp?) at least once on my way to fly fish in the Catskills and almost always wonder why I'm not fishing it. There's some really awesome looking water in that river.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 29, 2019)

clifish said:


> Awesome - Thanks will look into it.  So what I am looking out for,  timber rattlers and copperheads?




Mainly Rattlers.
Not sure about Copperheads.
I haven't been there for years. It used to be all Trout, but since they built the Lake, Bass, Pickerel, Crappies, etc have spilled over the Dam, into the Creek.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 29, 2019)

FlyFishinX2 said:


> I cross the Lackawaxen(sp?) at least once on my way to fly fish in the Catskills and almost always wonder why I'm not fishing it. There's some really awesome looking water in that river.




That Lackawaxen is a beautiful river, but I never caught much in it.
I haven't been there in many years, but you have to watch out when you hear the alarm go off. That's when they release water from Lake Wallenpaupack, and the Lackawaxen River's water level rises rapidly. I would imagine they're still doing that.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 29, 2019)

FlyFishinX2 said:


> Awesome cabin!! I've lived in PA all my life, have a cabin of my own in Sullivan county and used to dream of retiring there but lately I've grown weary of the gray sky that's plagued us for the last couple years and have been longing for the sun!
> 
> I'm most likely retiring in Dunedin, Fla




Yup---Not a whole lot of "No Rain" Days around here any more!!

Bear


----------



## clifish (Jun 29, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup---Not a whole lot of "No Rain" Days around here any more!!
> 
> Bear


Tell me about it, the rain has added a month to the construction time of the house.  Then it moves over to us here on Long Island, more coming today.  Have to move the smoker to the porch for todays ABT's and ribs.


----------

